# Bridgeport Right Angle Head Milling Attachment - $500 (Fallon, NV)



## MrWhoopee (Jan 21, 2020)

Bridgeport Right Angle Head Milling Attachment
					

Bridgeport right angle head. Takes R8 collets. Fits spindle diameter 3.375” for Bridgeport J head. Very smooth spin. Typical dings to paint coating. Comes with one 1/2” collet. Can deliver to Reno...



					reno.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 21, 2020)

Not a deal .


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 21, 2020)

Especially when a new one will only run you $400!


----------

